# Where to go?



## hunterdan97 (Jul 2, 2017)

I know it is time but where do you go when there is no where to go?? We live in a small town. No rentals available currently. Have two kids and pets...he won't leave. Relationship is turning toxic, I just don't know how to get away from it.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Is it a "for the protection of you and your children" toxic?

If so... you will have to relocate. Are there any county family services you can call on?

Does he recognize his role in the break down of the relationship and would he voluntarily leave if asked?


----------



## hunterdan97 (Jul 2, 2017)

We are physically safe but as a whole mentally/emotionally we are all suffering. My H has always had a difficult personality...needy, jealous,major OCD problems, struggling with addiction, etc...10 years of it and I think I'm just fried. I'm angry and depressed all the time so we fight what feels like non stop. Just not a healthy environment. 

I've contemplated relocating. One of our kids is special needs. The only spot where I would have a job with the flexibility to look after him would also put him in a school that is literally horrible. His current school is great. I'm trying to find the next closest school near where I need to be with the type of class he needs but the school board is being rather slow with their responses. 

I did call a woman's social service number a few months ago. I guess since he isn't physically abusing me I didn't fit their criteria as I was told to call our local mental health service...

I wish he would leave but he isn't exactly reasonable...even if he would just leave in the short term while I found alternate lodging but doubt that will happen.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Unfortunately, each state is different... are you in the US?

Also, do you have a religious affiliation that you could get counseling help through?

I would call social service again... establish a history of need.


*ETA: Did you call you local mental health service?


----------

